# Just came across a o32 av stihl, any good?



## BCC (Mar 27, 2012)

anyone know about the 032 av stihl, this one i came across for sale has a 36 inch bar guy wants a 150 $ does anyone have this saw or know about it that can tell me a little about it?


----------



## pwoller (Mar 27, 2012)

They are good saws but pulling a 36 inch bar in anything but softwood might be a stretch. Only worth 150 if in great condition.


----------



## lentil (Mar 27, 2012)

Not bad saws if In good condition. Not really suitable for that size bar though.


----------



## MnSam (Mar 27, 2012)

+1 on the bar. Good (but old) saw. If you are looking for something to use everyday I'd look for a newer model. $150 would be my upper limit as well, and it would have to be in very good shape - as in ready to go cut wood condition.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 27, 2012)

If it was me, I would not buy it.
Not that it is a Stihl, but how hard parts would be to find for it?


----------



## watsonr (Mar 27, 2012)

cat-face timber said:


> If it was me, I would not buy it.
> Not that it is a Stihl, but how hard parts would be to find for it?



You can find a more modern saw for a good price, just need to look a little.


----------



## timmcat (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got one with a 20 and thats the extent I'd ever run on it. It wont win any races, but it does cut pretty smooth and handle nice for a thirty year old saw.


----------



## cheeves (Mar 27, 2012)

This saw IMHO is one of the best 50 cc ever built. A wonderful saw that has cut as much firewood as any saw ever made. Mine still cuts firewood 35 years after I bought it. See what saws today do that in 35 years! Scott at Chainsawr.com I'm sure has a bunch of parts for the 032.


----------



## sefh3 (Mar 27, 2012)

If it is an 032 and it has a 36" bar on it, I would stay away from it. That bar is too big for that saw. It would pull it but I'm sure it would hurt the clutch side bearings and clutch. I would keep walking if it was me.


----------



## pwoller (Mar 27, 2012)

sefh3 said:


> If it is an 032 and it has a 36" bar on it, I would stay away from it. That bar is too big for that saw. It would pull it but I'm sure it would hurt the clutch side bearings and clutch. I would keep walking if it was me.



Thats an excellent point.


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 27, 2012)

someone should be slapped for putting a 36 inch bar on that poor old 032. Mine has cut wood for over 30 years and is as strong as my 260 pro and as heavy as my 441.


----------



## bcorradi (Mar 27, 2012)

Finding parts for the saw won't be a problem...they made a boatload. However, 150 is about the upper limit to pay unless the particular saw/model has a certain nostalgic value for you. I just rebuilt an 031 I used to run when i was a kid and wouldn't sell it for $150 and it isn't pretty .


----------



## johneymav (Mar 28, 2012)

i have a 30yo 032aveq with a 20in bar and a chiselbit chain and it eats better that my dads newer farmboss, i put a coil in it a couple months ago but other than that its an awesome saw. one of the best made in the 50cc category i think


----------

